# Rasho is a very underrated player



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes.. he is underrated.. and a lot.. THe Spurs had made a great decision on taking him... He has perfectly replaced the Admiral..On defense despite what has been said is phenomenal.. he is a shot blocker, he is quick on the changes of match ups..
he runs the floor wonderfully... often is faster than the adversaries guards... On offense is a bit shy, has not a good low post game but has a facing the basket game..and in these last game he is exploding... He seems also more explosive phisically... 
He is a superb pick up for the Spurs...
the numbers are only decent, but he is giving a lot to the team..
Who is with me?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Is this opposite day?  

Rasho has turned out to be a good blocker, and that's a nice surprise for Spurs fan. But a good defender? Against crap big men and generally weak front courts, I'll say yes. Against teams with good big men? Absolutely not. He played Yao Ming OK once, but has been torn new ones against the Pacers, Lakers, Pistons, Twolves, etc. You name it; Rasho has been torn a new hole everytime he has faced a good big man or frontcourt. 

I think it's a mental thing he'll eventually get past, but not this year. He's just too young.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I think Rasho is actually in between the previous two ideas. Rasho isn't a fantastic defensive center, but he isn't soft. And who on the Timberwolves has torn a new *** for Rasho? Ohh, you must have meant the one game that Rasho has ever played against the Timberwolves. I'm dissapointed Rasho wasn't able to guard Sam Cassel, who single-handedly beat the Spurs that night. (By the way, Rasho didn't guard Sam Cassel) Rasho actually defended Jermaine O'neal a lot better than Duncan did, and held him to a terrible shooting night the first game. The Pistons? Yep, Ben Wallace and Okur went rampant on us(sarcasm). And then the Lakers, well, Rasho can't guard Shaq, nobody can guard Shaq.


Rasho is not a poor defender who is causing this team problems. I've seen just about every game, and I am set with the fact that Rasho is at least an average defender. You can continue to say that Rasho is weak, this and that, but he is a capable defender. Maybe you've seen one too many Shaq/Rasho matchups, because you seem to strongly think Rasho is a big soft pillow not capable of playing center for a really good team.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> I think Rasho is actually in between the previous two ideas. Rasho isn't a fantastic defensive center, but he isn't soft. And who on the Timberwolves has torn a new *** for Rasho? Ohh, you must have meant the one game that Rasho has ever played against the Timberwolves. I'm dissapointed Rasho wasn't able to guard Sam Cassel, who single-handedly beat the Spurs that night. (By the way, Rasho didn't guard Sam Cassel) Rasho actually defended Jermaine O'neal a lot better than Duncan did, and held him to a terrible shooting night the first game. The Pistons? Yep, Ben Wallace and Okur went rampant on us(sarcasm). And then the Lakers, well, Rasho can't guard Shaq, nobody can guard Shaq.
> 
> 
> Rasho is not a poor defender who is causing this team problems. I've seen just about every game, and I am set with the fact that Rasho is at least an average defender. You can continue to say that Rasho is weak, this and that, but he is a capable defender. Maybe you've seen one too many Shaq/Rasho matchups, because you seem to strongly think Rasho is a big soft pillow not capable of playing center for a really good team.


Huh? What's with the sarcasm? I've watched 80% or so of the Spurs season on LP, and if you think Rasho is anything but an average to below average defender against good big men you're just not watching objectively. Not only that, but his O is so poor that his man can roam almost completely freely to clog the lane. 

And I would think that having to deal with Shaq (and now Malone too) would be well, you know, kind of important. After all, there's no 2004 Spurs title unless you beat the Lakers. Same thing can be said of the Kings in the most likely scenario, and I'll take Miller/Divac/Webber over Rasho anyday.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Huh? What's with the sarcasm? I've watched 80% or so of the Spurs season on LP, and if you think Rasho is anything but an average to below average defender against good big men you're just not watching objectively. Not only that, but his O is so poor that his man can roam almost completely freely to clog the lane.
> 
> And I would think that having to deal with Shaq (and now Malone too) would be well, you know, kind of important. After all, there's no 2004 Spurs title unless you beat the Lakers. Same thing can be said of the Kings in the most likely scenario, and I'll take Miller/Divac/Webber over Rasho anyday.



Yes, guarding Shaq is quite important, but, what indivdual can guard Shaq? Can't name any? Well, Rasho is no different than the rest of the poor helpless centers thrown out to defend Shaq. I say that Rasho can hold his own just as good as any other center in the league on Shaq, because Shaq can't be guarded, you know that, I know that, everyone knows that. I'd be more worried about the help defense on Shaq, rather than the one guy defending him, because no one player can body up to Shaq. There would be no Spurs championship in 2003 without help defense. As far as Rasho's offense, he is not poor, simple as that. He is an above average scorer for a center, and if that is poor, than there must be a lot of terrible offensive centers in the league. The only centers in the league with as much or more range than Rasho are:Brad Miller, Vlade Divac, and Raef LaFrentz.

Why the sarcasm you ask? Well, it was just to counter with the fact that you said Rasho had a new *** teared in by teams with big men who really didn't do that great against him(the exception is Shaq in one game, and Jermaine O'neal in another)


You say you've watched 80% of the Spurs games, and well, I've watched 95% of the games, and I strongly believe that Rasho is at least an average defender. You must be watching the games objectively, because Rasho is not a poor defender. The guy is rebounding well, blocking shots, and playing pretty damn good defense. His offense isn't great, but it is certainly better than average for a center.


You will take Webber/Divac/Miller over Rasho anyday? Hell, I would too. Afterall, Rasho can't do the job of three men. But I would take Duncan/Rasho/Rose anyday over the Kings' big men. Now, about Brad Miller: This is another guy who struggles to hold position against Shaq, but I don't see you saying that Brad Miller is a poor defender. And I *dare* any center to roam the lane while Rasho is on the perimeter, because he will hit the jumper, and he has proven he can hit it time and time again. Let Shaq roam the lane, and Rasho will hit jumpers in his face all day. I say that because I have seen it this year against Shaq, and last year on the Timberwolves. He's got a very good outside shot for a center, and if you think otherwise then you haven't seen him or the Spurs play this season 80% of the time.


You might think Rasho is a below average player, but I don't, and unless Rasho decreases his play greatly, I will never agree with your opinion that Rasho is a poor defensive and offensive player. I'm being defensive about Rasho, because it seems that you are blaming Rasho for the Spurs' struggles this season, and that is not the case. Rasho is a solid center, and there are not that many centers I would take above him. So, in theory, if Rasho is a poor center, then there are a tons of poor centers all over the league. The Spurs could have done a helluva lot worse than Rasho Nesterovic at center.


----------



## KG_And1 (Feb 19, 2003)

I've watched Rasho for 4 years and I'd say he is rated fairly.

What Rasho brings to a game is a nice jump shot and the ability to block shots. He also shoots a high percentage, well, he did at least...

Rasho can shoot from 20 ft away and make most of the shots taken from that distance.

And yes, I think Rasho is soft. He gets a lot of his shots blocked inside when he tries to lay it in when he's got a clear dunk, something that frustrated me many times in MN. Rasho has got nice foot work and is very agile, he can go under the rim-around defenders and lay in a reverse.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> I've watched Rasho for 4 years and I'd say he is rated fairly.
> 
> What Rasho brings to a game is a nice jump shot and the ability to block shots. He also shoots a high percentage, well, he did at least...
> 
> ...



Nice post. I agree with everything you have said, and I can certainly tell you know a ton about Rasho.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Obviously he is doing a good job

Last Years Opponents PPG Vs SA
90.4 ppg

This Year
83 ppg

Yet they have had no real significant roster changes except for him and Hedo, and Hedo isnt a very good defender, so i think Rasho might be that intangible that does it for them on D, but i think the Admiral was better offensively...


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Obviously he is doing a good job
> 
> Last Years Opponents PPG Vs SA
> ...


that just means the whole team is playing better D.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> that just means the whole team is playing better D.


And that means Rasho is playing better D...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

this guy is a bit overrated, he only plays good against bad teams. i didnt see him play good agqinst minny!


(600th post)


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> this guy is a bit overrated, he only plays good against bad teams. i didnt see him play good agqinst minny!



Who said he was overrated? And how can a guy who only gets bashed by everyone be considered overrated? That's just my point of view, because it seems like everyone only has negative things to say about him.


I will say that I'm frightened by the strong possibility that in 6 years Rasho will still be our center...:sigh:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

he has the same exact problem as kandi, he has no love for the game..its worst when you TRY to have love for the game, he was put in basketball because he was 7 feet tall. i can barely see this guy jump. he had a better season last year than he does this year, and he was cosidered one of the best centers in the league? i watched every wolves game, and he isnt that good. Every once and a while you see him drop 20 against the hawks or clipps, or any team that doesnt have a decent center.

another thing is he hasnt proven that he is a good player, never been an all star, never lead a team to a victory, never won any awards, and if it wasnt for kevin mchale, this guy would be crap. 

mchjale put everything that is in him, in him. and that fake love for the game is from kg, but if he didnt get taken by the right team at the right time, this guy wouldnt even be starting, he would be just another platyer on the bench.

therefor, there is nothin he does great to make him underrated.......


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> another thing is he hasnt proven that he is a good player, never been an all star, never lead a team to a victory, never won any awards, and if it wasnt for kevin mchale, this guy would be crap.



Nobody has ever expected him to be an all star, nobody ever will expect him to be an all star. And about Kevin McHale.....please. I guess the same can be said about McHale making KG, and KG would be crap without him. Unless you have inside knowledge or you are Kevin Mchale or Rasho himself, then you have no idea what Mchale did or didn't do for him. That argument is very weal in trying to say Rasho is underrated. I could come on here and say Rasho is the reason for KG's sucess, and that would be as credible as your Rasho/Mchale statements and Rasho/Garnett statements.





> has the same exact problem as kandi, he has no love for the game..its worst when you TRY to have love for the game, he was put in basketball because he was 7 feet tall. i can barely see this guy jump. he had a better season last year than he does this year, and he was cosidered one of the best centers in the league? i watched every wolves game, and he isnt that good. Every once and a while you see him drop 20 against the hawks or clipps, or any team that doesnt have a decent center.



Who considers him as one of the best centers in the league? Are you hearing voices inside your head or something? I've *never* heard anybody say Rasho can/should be an all star, nor have I ever heard anybody say that "he was considered one of the best centers in the league." Wherever you are hearing those things from, then yes, I guess he would be overrated. But, no one I've ever heard has overrated Rasho. Never. Nobody has ever talked about this guy as a very good center. Nobody. Therefore, how can he be overrated? It doesn't make sense to me.



> mchjale put everything that is in him, in him. and that fake love for the game is from kg, but if he didnt get taken by the right team at the right time, this guy wouldnt even be starting, he would be just another platyer on the bench.


I really don't like criticizing people on this board, but this is terrible. Surely you can come up with something better than this. I don't give a damn what Mchale did for Rasho, because Rasho is the one who goes out on the floor and has made himself a reliable center. Not Mchale. And as far as Garnett inserting fake love for the game in Rasho, well, that's not even worth talking about, because it is absurd.



> therefor, there is nothin he does great to make him underrated.......



You Timberwolves fans sure do hate Rasho. Do you blame him for the struggles of the past? It sure seems like it, because except for a handful, you guys trash him every chance you get. 


The bottom line is that Rasho is an average center, *at the least.* If you want to respond to that critically, please don't bring in stories that you know damn well didn't happen. Don't question the man's heart for the game, and don't even say that Mchale made him. If Mchale had the ability to make players, then why doesn't he turn Oliver Miller or Ervin Johnson into decent centers? Oh, that's right, he doesn't have the ability to make a player.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> he has the same exact problem as kandi, he has no love for the game..its worst when you TRY to have love for the game, he was put in basketball because he was 7 feet tall. i can barely see this guy jump. he had a better season last year than he does this year, and he was cosidered one of the best centers in the league? i watched every wolves game, and he isnt that good. Every once and a while you see him drop 20 against the hawks or clipps, or any team that doesnt have a decent center.
> 
> another thing is he hasnt proven that he is a good player, never been an all star, never lead a team to a victory, never won any awards, and if it wasnt for kevin mchale, this guy would be crap.
> ...


Of course he is not an allstar and never will be! But to say that he has no love for the game is plain stupid! You can ask anybody who knows him and he will tell you! He works very hard every day on his game and he gives everything every single night! He isnt the most talented guy but he is one of the most hardworking! Why do you think one of the best coaches in the league Popovic wanted him so badly? 
You are probably a fan who loves these big stars, flashy players that media love, but you dont see the players that are just hard workers! He is never going to put up big numbers but he does many little things that cant be seen in the boxscores! Of course, these kind of players are not loved by the media or average fans but are greatly appreciated by coaches and knowledgable basketball fans!


----------



## patticus (Jan 4, 2004)

yeah i sure dont see it in the boxscore.... he's on my fantasy bench... :sigh:


----------

